# Stock Cruise Control Shuts off on its own!



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey all, 

In the past two weeks i have experienced the following problem two times, has anyone else?

While using the cruise control on my 41,000 mile 2011 Cruise LT (stock cruise control not after market) it has shut off on its own, just as if i had tapped the brakes. When i try to re-engage the cruise control the switch almost seems to be inoperative. After a few moments of hitting the on/off toggle and trying to both set and resume cruise control it will once again work. I thought at first this was happening while the vehicle accelerated on an incline with cruise control on but i cant say that's always the case.

Thoughts ??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You could have a switch going bad. My Fiero GT did this and it was the switch. Do you use the switch all the time? I just leave mine in the on position to reduce wear & tear on the switch itself.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

Brake switch / stoplamp switch could be at fault. usually sets a code. its pretty common in gm vehicles though.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm running along the same thoughts as invisibill on this one.

However, I'll bet the brake light switch is adjusted too tight.....meaning the slightest vibration is triggering the switch which in turn, cancels the cruise.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I once lost Cruise in my Commodore when both stop lights were blown.


----------



## pbeyer2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I hooked my code reader up and pulled a pending trouble code - P057C. A little research shows this is the "Brake pedal position circuit low voltage" code. Looks like this is pretty consistent with what you all had said and additionally with the cruise control shutting off as if the brake had been applied. I am so glad i am 5,000 miles outside of the bumper to bumper warranty. The good news is the ACDelco replacement is only $20.00 on Ebay. I fiddled with the sensor to try and talk some sense into it. If the problem occurs again i guess i will replace it . 

I have to comment on how hysterical i find a car named "Cruze" having such a silly issue with the "Cruise" control .... haha hehe


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I was going to offer that the last cruise control problem I had was vacuum-related. But it looks like you found the issue already. I'm not even sure modern cars use vacuum for the cruise control anymore.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Barse-Akwards*



pbeyer2010 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I hooked my code reader up and pulled a pending trouble code - P057C.I have to comment on how hysterical i find a car named "Cruze" having such a silly issue with the "Cruise" control ....


To that I'll add how blasted _barse-akwards_ it is to not offer _factory cruise_ in a new Cruse LS, but to make it available to an owner willing to jump through hoops to activate it _(Be thankful for small favors I guess.)_ All a guy's got to do is fit the proper steering wheel, have the dealership do a code flash and he's good to go.

Why not simply offer it from the start with the connectivity package as is done with the Sonic? Lame-O!


----------

